# Big Game Set



## MartinVahldiek (2. März 2005)

Hallo Big Game Experten,

im vergangenen Jahr war ich zwei Monate auf Fiji und habe dort mit einem Fijianer mit einer Handleine und nem Wobbler am Ende immer mal wieder mein Glück versucht und wir haben auch einige Fische besiegen können. Spanische Makrelen, Travellys, Thunfische, etc.
Wirklich ein ganz besonderer Mnesch mit dem ich unterwegs war. Wir sind mit Delfinen und Haien geschwommen und er hat mir sehr viel über das Meer mitgegeben.

Nun kommt er nach Deutschland, den Flug hat er sich mühsam und sehr lange erarbeitet und nun möchte ich ihm einen seiner größten Wünsche erfüllen. Er hätte gern ein echte Angel.....

Könnt ihr mir nen Tipp geben, wo ich ein günstiges (bis max 100. €uro) Set bekommen kann, dass auch ein paar Jahre unter der Belastung durchhält?

Viellicht kann mir einer der Experten nen Tipp geben oder hat gar etwas zu verkaufen. Das wäre echt super.

Vielen Dank


Martin


----------



## MartinVahldiek (2. März 2005)

*AW: Big Game Set*

Hier noch ein Bild von Bobo und einer spansiche Makrele!


----------



## Sailfisch (2. März 2005)

*AW: Big Game Set*

Hi Martin,

Du müßtest Deine Auswahl noch etwas näher eingrenzen! Suchst Du was zum Trolling oder eher Poppern / Wobbler, sprich große Stationärrolle + "normale" Rute nicht zum trollen.
100 € wird für beides eng, vernünftige Trollingausrüstung halte ich allerdings für unmöglich für den Preis.


----------



## Big Fins (2. März 2005)

*AW: Big Game Set*

stimmt Kai, aber mit ganz viel Glück kann Martin was bei Ebay bekommen.
Also ne einfache Rute und ne Pennmulti, ist aber wirklich Glücksache.
Hier ne günstige Rute
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56733&item=7138491010&rd=1
oder
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56733&item=7138988463&rd=1
Rolle
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=1494&item=7137320896&rd=1
Trotzdem, obwohl günstig, kommst Du für ein Set nicht mit 100,- aus, wenn's nicht nach einem Monat zu Bruch gehen soll.


----------



## Sailfisch (2. März 2005)

*AW: Big Game Set*

Da fällt mir noch was ein, die Balzer Magna Seawolf Roller Boat bekommt man sehr günstig. Das ist zwar kein Toprute aber ihren Zweck erfüllt die locker und kaputt bekommt man die nicht. Kannst ja mal googlen, habe die selber für 30 € gekauft, gabs aber jetzt sogar für 10, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## MartinVahldiek (2. März 2005)

*AW: Big Game Set*

Hallo,

erstmal danke für eure Antworten.

Ich hab nach der Seawolf gegoogelt, aber nix gefunden. Wo hast du die Rute damals gekauft?

ich hab bei einem sehr großen Versender die Mitchell Riptide für 52,00 € gefunden. Das dürfte doch okay sein, oder? 

Ich dachte an eine 30-50 lbs Rute und eine Multirolle mit 50er, etwa 350 Meter.

Ich weiß, dass es schwer wird für den Preis etwas Gutes zu bekommen, aber die Rolle dürfte doch okay sein, oder. Ne günstige unverwüstliche Rute dazu und schon sollte es passen. Die Alternative wäre was gebrauchtes...

Viele Grüße

Martin


----------



## Dorschi (2. März 2005)

*AW: Big Game Set*

Tu Deinem Freund einen Gefallen und laß die Finger von der Riptide! Ich habe die schon bei einem Köhlerdrill um 5-6 Kg sich in alle Einzelteile auflösen sehen. Dann lieber eine gebrauchte größere GTI bei ebay.
Die Schnur bekommst Du von mir geschenkt.
Habe eine Avet aus USA ersteigert und die war bereits mit Mono bespult, brauche davon aber bloß ´nen Topshot. Will sie ansonsten mit Geflochtener fischen.


----------



## Sailfisch (2. März 2005)

*AW: Big Game Set*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Tu Deinem Freund einen Gefallen und laß die Finger von der Riptide! Ich habe die schon bei einem Köhlerdrill um 5-6 Kg sich in alle Einzelteile auflösen sehen. Dann lieber eine gebrauchte größere GTI bei ebay.



Richtig! Das ist Industrieschrott!


----------



## MartinVahldiek (2. März 2005)

*AW: Big Game Set*

Dorschie: Danke für das Angebot, wenn ich Rute und Rolle habe, komme ich gerne drauf zurück.

Dann lasse ich wohl lieber die Finger von der Riptide und werde mein Glück mal bei ebay probieren. Er kommt im April, bis dahin wird sich hoffentlich was finden...

Danke

Martin


----------



## the-kingfishers (2. März 2005)

*AW: Big Game Set*

Moin Moin ich hoffe das ich mich mal hier einklinken kann,und ein paar Tipps geben kann.
Ich habe 12 Jahre in Ost Africa am Indischen Ozean gewohn und bin heufiger Big Game fischen gewesen.
Es kommt ganz drauf an was für eine Angelei du betreiben möchtest wir haben mit kasting und big Game ruten geangelt.
Es kommt also ganz drau an auf was für Fische du gehen möchtest.
Sollen es gleich Marlins und Sailfische sein oder möchtest du auf Doraden,Tuna Kingfisch.... Schleppt ihr oder macht ihr auch mal Grundangeln?
mfg Kingfishers


----------



## guifri (2. März 2005)

*AW: Big Game Set*

Hat denn hier evtl niemand gutes gebrauchtes Big Game-Zeugs, was er/sie für nen guten zweck günstig abgeben würde?

Wäre vielleicht sicherer als bei ebay evtl alten schrott zu erwerben...


----------



## Dorschi (2. März 2005)

*AW: Big Game Set*

Deshalb ja die Schnur von mir


----------



## MartinVahldiek (2. März 2005)

*AW: Big Game Set*

wow, hier ist ja ordentlich was los bei den BIG GAMERN.
Danke für die große Resonanz!!!!

Also, es soll auf Thune, große Makrelen, Travellys, etc gehen. Zu 99% wird geschleppt.

Ich denke, dass eine Rute 30-50 lbs und die entsprechende Multi als Allroundgerät für alle Fälle gut wäre.

Sicher gibt es auch Marline und Sailfisch, aber das ist zu vernachlässigen.

Das Fischen findet dort mehr als Nahrungsbeschaffung und nicht aus sportlicher Sicht statt.

eine günstige Rute, die unverwüstlich ist, sollte kein Thema sein, nur eben eine anständige Rolle zu finden, ist das Problem.

Falls jemand von euch mal nach Fiji fliegt und Infos braucht - immer gerne.

Martin


----------

